# 2015 A3 Roof Rack



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok, so aside from the "don't put a roof rack on your A3 at all, you silly person" thinking  , if one were somewhat determined to put a roof rack on the car, which be the one to put? Absolute best quality and fitment? (I have a premium plus with sunroof)

Thanks!


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

I know nothing about roofracks, but i do know audi sells them https://parts.audiusa.com/audiParts/index.cfm?jointvehid=18944&allSearch=&maxrows=8&action=accessories&manufacturerid=1013&startrow=1&categoryid=48711&subcat1=62928&subcat2=0&subcat3=0&subcat4=0&subcat5=0&return=ecatalog&catalogid=2379&siteid=16&overlayExtids=&overlayIntids=


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Nothing wrong with roof rack, I have the factory clamp-on crossbars for my GTI. They are easy to put on, easy to remove. I believe they are made by Thule anyway. I prefer to have the thinner aero profile crossbars, less wind noise.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

http://audiusaparts.com/pages/index.cfm?action=viewPage&siteid=215820&pageid=14031

Got my floor mats and cargo mat from this place


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought the oem racks love the set up!!!


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

much appreciated! I was previously driving a convertible, so am excited to be able to maybe put a hobie kayak or something similar up top for a little trip to the lake or shoreline up here near the Puget Sound in NW Washington state. Also a lot of nice parks up here to travel to and ski areas this winter. Really looking forward to trips in the A3. Thanks. I also really like the panoramic sunroof, it's great!


----------



## mf9point8 (Jan 8, 2010)

Digging up this old thread to save somebody some frustration: Yakima round bars will barely clear the sunroof, but not leave you any room to affix anything to the bar. Stay away.


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

mf9point8 said:


> Digging up this old thread to save somebody some frustration: Yakima round bars will barely clear the sunroof, but not leave you any room to affix anything to the bar. Stay away.


Do you have any pics of it installed? I don't mind losing the ability to open the sunroof if it means the bars are 2 inches lower. I hate when they are so tall.


----------



## mf9point8 (Jan 8, 2010)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByQayxe2XG6oU0trYXRXWTdUb2M

There is a pic of them soft mounted (not clamped down) with the roof all the way open.


----------

